# What are the walls made out of?!



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I know I could just hire a little man to come do it for me but I don't want to call someone out every time I want to change something or add a new picture frame so can someone advise re: hanging curtains, pictures, etc.

No studs (that I can find) though they don't feel concrete...but I assume they are, with plaster on top?

I'm usually okay at hanging curtain rails etc back home but I'm a bit at a loss now I can't find any wall studs.

Do I use concrete screws or anchors?

Help!


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

My building is concrete walls. You'll need a drill and assortment of bits first and foremost so you can drill a hole for the size screw and/or anchor you are using. Concrete screws alone will work find for hanging photos and frames. You'll want to use concrete anchors if you're hanging heavier items (TV)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not sure, but if it feels solid, it probably is!!! Where did you move to? Perhaps if people know, they can advise you better


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

get a stud finder. sorry the missus is busy,

but you can pick an electronic one up from the local hardware shop


----------



## Cocorico (Jan 6, 2014)

by tapping, if the wall sound solid then its plaster covered concrete wall. depending on how heavy it is you're hanging, you can use 3m peel and stick plastic hooks ( can do up to 5lb) or drill and use tap cons (juicy treaded screw either pvc or metal). you probably can get your DIY stuff from the china mall called dragons or ACE. there maybe better places to shop but i have no idea as i have only been here for a month.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a drill...and a circular saw, and other DIY bits and bobs. As I said, I have no issues at home (UK) but here I'm a bit flummoxed.

I can't find studs with my stud finder (I already have one of those) just keep finding the brackets in the corners...no studs though. 

I'll just find some concrete anchors as my curtains are heavy, as is the mirror etc. Far too worried my stuff might fall and kill a puppy/kitten that I foster...or one of my dogs. Though, they probably deserve it.

N.B I'm now in JVC.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

IzzyBella, not meaning to go off topic, but how do you find JVC, I know you were living in the marina before from your past posts. We may be pushed out of the marina this fall with the impending Rental hike. Is it a big change, I am worried about the whole driving a car for everything part. Thanks.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> IzzyBella, not meaning to go off topic, but how do you find JVC, I know you were living in the marina before from your past posts. We may be pushed out of the marina this fall with the impending Rental hike. Is it a big change, I am worried about the whole driving a car for everything part. Thanks.


I love driving so it doesn't bother me. Even in Marina, I spent most of my time in the car.

There's a 24/7 market within 5 min walk from me and a bigger shop within 10 min walk. I tend to shop at Spinney's in Motor City. 

I love how quite it is. Barely hear any traffic - unlike Marina.

We have a mosque nearby but it's so quiet and sounds really lovely at nice when you're sat outside. 

I love having a garden and being on ground level (not sure that will apply to you, if you're looking at an apartment).

We get birds in the garden every day.

The population is currently mainly Asian orientated so local eateries are cheap! 

Also, laundry, Ice Cap in Marina charge AED6 to press a shirt, the local one here charges AED2.5!

there's a petrol station just off the next junction on Al Khail so it's really convenient. 

It's further away from MoE but closer to my fav mall: MCC. 

In a nutshell, for 30k off our last abode (3 bed + maid apartment in Marina) for a (2 bed + maid + 6-7000 sq ft garden) villa. I love it here, if you can't tell.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

- There are no studs in this country (no puns )
It will be concrete wall, otherwise, you'll easily till it is simply gypsum board because of the height and when tapping it will echo.

So you are always dealing with concrete. You need a ladder , power drill, screws, etc.
You can pick a nice kit at IKEA.

Now, we live in a place where a 10 or 20 Durhams can do miracle for the lazy people.
Why bother?

They'll be more than happy to help Madame and make a miss at home and smudge your furniture and carpet.

Don't buy the stud finder, you won't use it.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

If it's an apartment block the outside walls will be either reinforced concrete or solid concrete blocks. If solid concrete you will probably need a diamond tipped drill the concrete specs out here are hard. If concrete block you could get away with a normal masonry drill. You can then use plastic plugs and screws or the small anchors for heavier items. I would buy the diamond drill just don't force it when drilling. The internal walls could be lightweight blocks which you can actually cut with a saw so most drills will go through them and to be honest hanging pictures you could use a nail. If when you hammer it the nail bends you have got solid block walls.

For Villas it is usually solid concrete block walls external and then same issue for internal walls as apartments. In the four years here I have only worked on one job that had stud walls and that's because we designed it ourselves


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, Ode. very very useful. 

Now I know!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am one of the Mirabellas and pretty much all the walls are concrete with a plaster skim


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the circle. We're in JVC as well, in one of the low-rise apartment blocks.

Walls are quite solid concrete block construction, seem heavier build than the breeze blocks I've encountered around Europe.

Fortunately for us we've got maintenance crews living in the building so it's easy to grab one of them and offer a few Dirhams to do this sort of stuff. At least by using the 'staff' when they screw it up they have to make good.


----------

